# Decided i should take more pics



## falloftroy7 (May 30, 2006)

:eat1:


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 30, 2006)

Yowza! :smitten:


----------



## TheMarno (May 30, 2006)

I'm rather interested in how your bf brought this up to you, and what your reaction was. Either way, I'm glad you're into it. Good pics again.


----------



## Leonard (May 30, 2006)

You are an absolute stunner. While you're taking pictures you seem completely at ease, as if you were in your most natural state.



TheMarno said:


> I'm rather interested in how your bf brought this up to you, and what your reaction was. Either way, I'm glad you're into it. Good pics again.



I'd be curious to know too. I think that it's great that you are so comfortable with your body.


----------



## Shogun (May 30, 2006)

thank you again for sharing with us

-B


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 30, 2006)

as always, you're a hottie!!! keep gaining and keep taking pics.


----------



## boots (May 30, 2006)

Heya tootse. If you were so enclined, I'm sure you'd be greatly welcomed to be a fabulous model on one of the more tastefull paysites 'round these parts. Bigcuties and the like. You could probably get some dough for college (or records) just by lookin' perty. weeeeeeerrrrrrdddddd.

*eating some soup* :eat1:


----------



## pointandlaugh (May 30, 2006)

u r so hott. can i just ask wot age u r?


----------



## Purplestuff23 (May 30, 2006)

Delicious pics! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Doctor S (May 30, 2006)

Looking good as always, hope you're around for a long time


----------



## growinggirls (May 30, 2006)

Think you've put on a bit babe how much u weigh now??


----------



## shy guy (May 30, 2006)

I say this again Core your a lucky man and Troy looking good girl:smitten: (fatter every day hu?)...later


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 30, 2006)

Thankyou sir! :bow:


----------



## hvetic (May 30, 2006)

no kidding you are just about the cutest thing I ever did see, and thats not even considering you being into weight gain, which makes you even hotter.


----------



## falloftroy7 (May 30, 2006)

I'm 18.


----------



## falloftroy7 (May 30, 2006)

haha funny actually, we were talking about our secrets, and he said he had this really big secret. and i finally got it out of him to say that he had a big thing for fat chicks. and thats how i found out.


----------



## DrFeeder (May 31, 2006)

Great pics! One tiny request: looks like you have great legs...get some shots of them now and then if you would.

Thanks.


----------



## AtlasD (May 31, 2006)

Intriqued by the name- brings connnontations of Paris and Helen, Achilles, and the whole pantheon of Greek heros-

Glad your boyfriend expressed his true feelings- that was an act of courage on his part. Most guys are so pressured by societal "norms", they are very reluctant to admit they are FA's.

A woman should be soft, that's part of the "vive la difference"- you are starting to look nice and cuddly! All the best to you both.


----------



## secret_gainer (May 31, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 31, 2006)

Nicely Done!! I'm glad to see more 18 year olds too


----------



## NintendoXcore (May 31, 2006)

AtlasD said:


> Intriqued by the name- brings connnontations of Paris and Helen, Achilles, and the whole pantheon of Greek heros-
> 
> Glad your boyfriend expressed his true feelings- that was an act of courage on his part. Most guys are so pressured by societal "norms", they are very reluctant to admit they are FA's.
> 
> A woman should be soft, that's part of the "vive la difference"- you are starting to look nice and cuddly! All the best to you both.



Bah! My whole life has been about rebelling from the norms. Even though its normal to rebel. Eitherway, I'm glad I did. And she is very cuddly ^_^


----------



## FreneticFangs (Jun 2, 2006)

:smitten: 
Wow nice body. Reminds me of when I use to weigh that much. Too bad I can't find any guys down here in FL who like chunky girls  Dieting sucks


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 2, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> :smitten:
> Wow nice body. Reminds me of when I use to weigh that much. Too bad I can't find any guys down here in FL who like chunky girls  Dieting sucks


then why are you dieting?


----------



## tjw1971 (Jun 2, 2006)

And all I can say is, too bad I don't live down in S. Florida! We'd put a quick stop to that dieting thing.... 




FreneticFangs said:


> :smitten:
> Wow nice body. Reminds me of when I use to weigh that much. Too bad I can't find any guys down here in FL who like chunky girls  Dieting sucks


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice tummy, I like the shot where you are sitting down with 3 distinct rolls. I'll guess your waist at 38.5 " ?


----------



## Baby Robot (Jun 2, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> :smitten:
> Wow nice body. Reminds me of when I use to weigh that much. Too bad I can't find any guys down here in FL who like chunky girls  Dieting sucks



Ahhh, that's the problem with ladies in South Florida. Everyone feels the pressure to be thin pretty acutely, and it stings for the FAs and BHMs (I'm in Fort Lauderdale) who search in vain for similarly chubby girls.


----------



## SouthFL_BBW (Aug 18, 2006)

Baby Robot said:


> Ahhh, that's the problem with ladies in South Florida. Everyone feels the pressure to be thin pretty acutely, and it stings for the FAs and BHMs (I'm in Fort Lauderdale) who search in vain for similarly chubby girls.



No, it's the men who are spoiled down here. They see all of those skinny beach bunnies and no longer want anything to do with those of us who happily aren't! Male FA's do not exist in here South FL!


----------



## Mrx (Aug 18, 2006)

Image or video has been deleted or moved


----------



## love dubh (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah. It's gone. :/


----------

